

Princeton Study Finds the US Is an Oligarchy, not a Democracy   - espeed
http://www.policymic.com/articles/87719/princeton-concludes-what-kind-of-government-america-really-has-and-it-s-not-a-democracy

======
massappeal
Ya, it is an oligarchy, but it's a semi-meritocratic oligarchy. This is
evidenced by the fact that people like Elizabeth Warren and Ted Cruz have
risen to the top of the political order, despite not coming from historically
powerful American families. Nonetheless, we still have some serious work to
do.

~~~
lugg
If you read the article they cover that. At least to discuss that most of
these anomolies still come from the upper class in some sense. I'm sure there
is still exceptions again, but its worrying that they are in fact exceptions.

Anyway water is still wet and all that. Why is this on hn? While not much of a
revelation to me I'm sure some people here need an eye opener or two but I
still ain't to sure why this is _hacker_ news.

~~~
massappeal
Agreed.

And Off-Topic stories are still published here. HN is a news aggregater that
is tech-focused, but isn't exclusively tech.

------
api
We learned that in 2008 when the politically well connected were insulated
from the effects of bad investment decisions at great cost to everyone else.

